# Fluval spec V filtration (style)



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I think its basically just a tank divider with 2 compartments. One holds the sponge and filter media, the other is for the pump.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Are both compartments full of water or is the pump side dry ?


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

its cascading, so there is an overflow into the media section, the first compartment, and then it either overflows, or fills from the bottom into the pump section. so both have water. its basically an overflow box if you want to google how those work.

**I personally don't have one, so if anyone else with actual experience needs to correct me, please do.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

You're basically correct on the overflow, but there is also a small intake a few inches above the bottom on the media side. I'm not sure why the intake is there, because the overflow would work just fine without it. My tank is a Spec V, I'm not sure about the original Spec.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of the spec v. I was debating getting one but I think it would be cool to build a bigger version of a similar design. Could you snap a pic of your overflow/filter area?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I can try and do that tonight.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

You could look at this thread to get an idea. It's the same style as the Spec V and has some good shots of the tank and filter area: http://www.flowerhorncraze.com/topic/141123-2-gallon-fluval-spec-aquarium-napa-county-40/


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

This picture might be helpful


----------



## Speaker73 (May 1, 2010)

shift said:


> Could someone please post pics of the filtration system on the fluval spec V. I like how it is all hidden on one end of the tank and would like to try and building something similar but on a 12g or 20g long.
> 
> any pics of exacaly how it works would be apreciated.


If you are looking for an AIO for a 20 long you could take a look at the one by one of the sponsers on nanoreef.com. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good start for my quest, thanks guys!


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

The only thing I dislike about the filter on my spec is that the water in the pump compartment stays pretty stagnant. So when I don't have my breeder box hooked up I run an air pump in there to get the water moving. Also I plugged the small hole near the bottom. If I had to guess they made that as a fail-safe in case the water level gets so low it doesn't reach the overflow part.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know how the water in the pump section would get stagnant since water is constantly flowing through there at 70 or 80 gph. Unless you mean that there is no surface movement, which really shouldn't matter since the water has already been filtered.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

hlaalu said:


> The only thing I dislike about the filter on my spec is that the water in the pump compartment stays pretty stagnant. So when I don't have my breeder box hooked up I run an air pump in there to get the water moving. Also I plugged the small hole near the bottom. If I had to guess they made that as a fail-safe in case the water level gets so low it doesn't reach the overflow part.


I stuffed a heater into my pump compartment, and then I cut a ~1/4" hole in the outflow line to keep the water level higher in the pump compartment for the heater. There is definitely no stagnation in that chamber on mine, even when I turn the flow all the way down (which is how I will likely keep it).


----------



## ownedbycats (Nov 27, 2012)

That hole near the bottom is to keep water flowing to the pump in case the water evaporates too fast and the water line gets below the intake grating on top. Because of the hole in the lid, if you heat the water much warmer than room temperature (our house is cold in winter so water is about 8 degrees warmer than room) water can evaporate really quicky. At least with the little hole at the bottome your pump doesn't run dry and burn out.


----------



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

difrent7 said:


> This picture might be helpful


Would it be practical to put a heater into the pump compartment on the left side? Is there enough circulation there next to the hose to heat the tank?

Just setting up my first Spec this evening.

Thanks!


----------



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> You're basically correct on the overflow, but there is also a small intake a few inches above the bottom on the media side. I'm not sure why the intake is there, because the overflow would work just fine without it. My tank is a Spec V, I'm not sure about the original Spec.



I believe that slot is for emergency water flow to the pump if the water level goes below the slots on top.....I think.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Steindler63 said:


> Would it be practical to put a heater into the pump compartment on the left side? Is there enough circulation there next to the hose to heat the tank?
> 
> Just setting up my first Spec this evening.
> 
> Thanks!


I have had my heater in that compartment and it does an okay job of heating the tank from there but usually doesn't disperse that well only good if you are keeping temperature in check for a couple degrees. If I have a big temp drop I would recommend to keep the heater in the main tank because the heat disperses better.


----------



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

difrent7 said:


> I have had my heater in that compartment and it does an okay job of heating the tank from there but usually doesn't disperse that well only good if you are keeping temperature in check for a couple degrees. If I have a big temp drop I would recommend to keep the heater in the main tank because the heat disperses better.


I tried it yesterday. the compartment got very warm, which made the heater switch off when the tank was still cool. Back to the main tank.

Thanks.~Pete


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Steindler63 said:


> Would it be practical to put a heater into the pump compartment on the left side? Is there enough circulation there next to the hose to heat the tank?
> 
> Just setting up my first Spec this evening.
> 
> Thanks!


It depends on how big your heater is, how high the temp is set, and how high your flow rate is set.

I have a small 10w heater in the pump compartment of my Spec 2g (same filtration system on all Spec tanks), and it works great with the flow rate on the lowest setting.


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

kman said:


> It depends on how big your heater is, how high the temp is set, and how high your flow rate is set.
> 
> I have a small 10w heater in the pump compartment of my Spec 2g (same filtration system on all Spec tanks), and it works great with the flow rate on the lowest setting.


 Same here. I have a 25 watt in the pump compartment and my tank stays at a steady 78 degrees. This is on a spec2.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

frankiefire702 said:


> Same here. I have a 25 watt in the pump compartment and my tank stays at a steady 78 degrees. This is on a spec2.


Which heater do you have in there?


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

My spec is at work, so that little water intake at the bottom has saved my pump many a time.


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

kman said:


> Which heater do you have in there?


 I have the Hydor Theo 25 watt. No need for suction cups even. It fits snug in the pump compartment.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

frankiefire702 said:


> I have the Hydor Theo 25 watt. No need for suction cups even. It fits snug in the pump compartment.


Interesting. You're the second person I've heard report they're using that heater in the past 2 days. The reviews on Amazon are not very encouraging, however. Lots of horror stories there. Not sure I want to roll those dice, even though it's clearly working well for many, also.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

I just got the Spec V and I love it! I am using the Fluval 25w heater, it is a little pricey, but it really fits in with the decor. The water flow by the water pump is a lot lower then i would have liked, so I just placed it in the corner. Can barely tell its there.


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a Hydor 25w into spec 3 in that secret compartment. The thermometer shows the right temp. Is it most efficient? Probably not. Does it work? Yep.


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been running a Hydor 25w heater in the small compartment for over a year now. If you cut a small hole in the return tube, it works great. The only way I can see people having problems is if they don't cut the hole for circulation. I plugged the hole in the bottom to make the water go over the overflow more. You have to keep an eye on the water level mover, but the surface skimming is a lot better. When I go on vacation, I just fill the tank up all the way to prevent the water level from getting too low. You can see the top of the heater through the frosted glass on the right side of the picture.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

There's no need to cut any holes (or plug any). It CAN work that way, but it's certainly not necessary. Lots of people in the main Spec thread have heaters in that compartment with zero modifications made, and they're doing fine.


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

kman said:


> There's no need to cut any holes (or plug any). It CAN work that way, but it's certainly not necessary. Lots of people in the main Spec thread have heaters in that compartment with zero modifications made, and they're doing fine.


In my experience and research, would say that you CAN run the Spec with no mods, but the skimming is lacking and the heater compartment does not get a lot of flow.


----------



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

Deflected said:


> In my experience and research, would say that you CAN run the Spec with no mods, but the skimming is lacking and the heater compartment does not get a lot of flow.


I have the fluval 25watt in my spec V. I have done no mods  The heater took a few days to get the temp up--due to the poor flow. But, once it was up, it maintains just fine. I can see how cutting a hole in the line would help with circulation for getting the temp up, but once it's up, it seems fine.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Deflected said:


> In my experience and research, would say that you CAN run the Spec with no mods, but the skimming is lacking and the heater compartment does not get a lot of flow.


If you're worried about skimming, a guy here named mart stumbled across a pretty nifty add-on that apparently helps. Cheap, too:

http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Surface-Skimmer-FLSSS.htm


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

I went ahead and bought the skimmer with the media basket. It has only been in for one day, but the skimming is definitely better!


----------

